# Fish in November



## firedog4$ (Aug 24, 2004)

Its been a good month for catching catfish. Some I release, some I eat. I enjoy posting here so all my online friends can get an idea of what is available on the lake. I will not be intimidated by any trolls. I have been a member of 2Cool for a very long time. To all I wish them a very Merry Christmas and Great New Year.


----------



## parttime (Nov 21, 2010)

Good job on some nice fish. don't worry about the trolls, they eventually get dealt with.


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Those are some nice looking fish good job.


----------



## Jasmillertime (Mar 23, 2010)

Those are nice. What body of water are you fishing?


----------



## firedog4$ (Aug 24, 2004)

*A photo from Thankgiving week*

I generally fish Lake Conroe. Its been producing great fish for 20 plus years for me. I seem to move around the lake in different areas. Lots of deep water and some serious flats for springtime spawn. The last trip it cost me 15 dollars to use the ramp because of the low water. I did discover a way to keep the mud off my shoes at the ramp. I used two plastic bags tied around my shoes. It worked great. I just heard that the dam has stopped releasing water for the city of houston. Now much rain is needed. LD


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Good job on those cats, and a striper too!


----------



## obiewan57 (Sep 14, 2005)

Way to go FireDog, you been doing good, keep up the good fishing


----------



## james79 (Nov 30, 2010)

Nice firedog


----------



## olsteve (Jul 20, 2008)

What is your opinion on folks that fish for food and KEEP the big legal fish firedog? I was TROLLING around and kept the big fish too.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

If I'm not mistaken that's an op in your right hand and will be making some fine eating. Good fishing man.


----------



## firedog4$ (Aug 24, 2004)

Yea johnmyjohn, 20 lb op caught on a trip with another fine catfisherman. Come to think of it, I never got my share of that fish. All is well though. Its just about the only big fish we kept that trip. The 18 lb blue was on the same line was released.


----------



## longhorn daddy (Nov 10, 2009)

Good job Firedog? PM sent


----------



## Blitz678 (Feb 16, 2010)

I don't get the deal with not eating the big fish? I am not a die hard cat fisher, (just a novice) but if I ever catch anything over 10 LBS I am gonna eat it! of coarse I haven't ever caught a cat over 6 lbs or so. Maybe someone can explain this to me.


----------



## wshniwasfshn (Oct 14, 2010)

the lrge fish are often very fatty and oily. they are also the ones that spawn more fish and allow the lakes to stay full


----------



## trlrman (Aug 29, 2008)

wshniwasfshn said:


> the lrge fish are often very fatty and oily. they are also the ones that spawn more fish and allow the lakes to stay full


i may be wrong but seems i read a blue cat needs to be 5 years old before the eggs are fertile. so the over 10lb fish are your brood stock! but to each his own .


----------



## obiewan57 (Sep 14, 2005)

trlrman, that is false information about the blue cat needing ot be 5 years old. I used to raise catfish, channels and blues. We most often used 3-4# brood fish for the blues, and a fish can get that size in two years or less if fed correctly.

I have eaten 20-30# blues, they do not all survive when you try to release them. I prefer 2# size to eat. Don't let anyone tell you what you should do and don't tell anyone else what they should do on catch and release...I feel that is a personal decision and each fisherman has his own to make. Me, unless it is a yellow cat, I release them over 10#, and mostly if they are over 6#.


----------



## firedog4$ (Aug 24, 2004)

Thanks for your wisdom there Weldon. I agree with you. I hope you get your deer.


----------



## Blitz678 (Feb 16, 2010)

why not a yellow cat?


----------



## trlrman (Aug 29, 2008)

i stand corrected on age ! was not trying to tell anyone what to keep.


----------



## trlrman (Aug 29, 2008)

even this 1 got turned back


----------



## parttime (Nov 21, 2010)

Well said Weldon. Though I think there is nothing wrong with educating someone new to the sport on catch and release, in the end, it is an individual's decision to make. I catch and release almost every fish I catch just because we catch a lot and we don't eat a lot.  Any thing over 10lbs caught on my boat goes back.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

For some reason yellow cats eat good even when they get huge. Buddy of mine caught a 60lber and it was on it's last leg. He said he was going to keep it anyway, lots of good eating on that fish he said. I've eaten off 60lb + blues and didn't think much of it but that yellow was as good as a 10lber. They have a bit more fat on them and have to be trimmed more. The only two reasons I can come up with as far as why they are the table fare of catfish as far as I'm concerned is the genes and their eating habits. They will eat for the most part eat live prey.


----------

